# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Ryan Sword

## Jason Braun

Hi there, greetings from a new member of this forum. First of all, forgive me for any misspelling, I´m not so fluent in english. 

Ok, here´s the thing. I recently buyed a katana from a chinese maker, and from my very, very limited experience it seems to be a nice sword. Hand forged in AISI 1050 and 1060 steel, sharpened, with engravings, copper and bronze fittings, etc.  So, upon buying the thing, I decided to research a little about katanas (I know, it should be the other way around), and discovered that are many makers of fine swords, but didn´t see the maker of mine piece been cited at all. 

By the way, my katana was bought by this site: http://www.ryansword.com/

And the katana that I bought is this: http://www.ryansword.com/index.php?m...roducts_id=157

Here in Brazil I paid about U$ 500 for this sword, including taxes and transportation fees. 

So, what do you guys think? Is this the real thing, or I´m been duped? I´m posting some pictures too, hope it can help in your evaluation. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Will Mathieson

Looks like a good modern reproduction of a Japanese style sword. There are all price ranges for these, China has a large manufacturing capability and produces lots of this type of sword. Price and quality go hand in hand, remember the value of the sword and the retail price are two different things.
I do not know when modern made swords appreciate in value. I have seen original swords of all types grow in value every year, new items take time to be worth what was paid for them initially (sellers profit margin).
It really depends on what you are trying to accomplish, a good looking sword for the wall, or maybe use? Then it looks like you have this. If wanting a authentic sword, prepare to spend a fair bit more for a good piece and do alot of research first and buy from a reputable dealer. I have purchased a modern one myself but of lesser value and I am surprised at the good detail and finish they have for the price.

----------


## D. Roan

I'm sorry to say, but Ryansword has one of the worst reputations of online sellers.  I would actually say the worst by far.  They consistently put out blades with rat tail tangs, and cheap fittings.  I don't know what $500 in Brazil gets you, but a much safer bet would be Hanwei Forge or Dynasty Forge, just to start.  I have seen too many Ryanswords that are just garbage.  For $500, I'm sorry to say you got a horrible deal from the looks of it.  The first thing you need to do is disassemble it immediately to check to make sure it is even a solid sword.

If I were you, I would return it immediately.  A consumer on another forum recently bought one of their swords and found it wasn't even full tang.  That is on top of the general awful craftsmanship.  I didn't pay a whole lot more for my sword from Red Dragonfly Sword Art, and if you compare the quality - it is robbery what Ryansword does.

Please research and ask as many questions as you need to, but don't buy from Ryansword again for your own good.

----------


## Aaron Justice

http://28.imagebam.com/dl.php?ID=643...97310f77aa15fc

Ryan sword horror story. On a long tsuka they decided to stick a cut off nakago in the end to balance the weight out. Yeah, I'd stay away.

----------


## Geir H.

This one doesn't seem to be one of his worst, but compared to what you get from other dealers it's a lot to pay for a sword that's mostly a wallhanger. If you would like to put it to use, you will as D. Roan says have to take it apart for a careful examination. I assume the weak point of this sword will be the tang fit in the handle, and not least the hardening of the blade. It may be too soft for practical use.

----------


## Jeffrey Ching

The biggest issue of these chinese manufacturers is (95% of them) have absolutely no clue on what they are doing. Measurements, shape etc, it's just not right.

I've handled a couple of differentially hardened 1095 blades from china. They cut pretty well but don't expect any balance. They're way too heavy and the shape has absolutely nothing to do with a Japanese katana. 
In the lower segment (1050/1060) I've actually haven't seen a decent sword. Non-straight and wobbly, bad polish even worse koshirae.

Ryansword buys separate parts from different suppliers and assemble them into a sword. This means: even when it doesn't fit, they'll make it fit. Results: tsuka cracks, non fitting koiguchi, bad tsuka-maki, loose (or glued) tsuba, fuchi / kashira etc...

In case of your sword:
- its way too heavy  :Smilie:  I can smell its probably around 1100-1200 grams
- Folding 1050 and 1060 with acid enchanced 'hada' (folding lines)
- 1050 and 1060 require a different hardening process (different steel). Folding them and quenching them together will weaken at least one of the steels. Not a good thing.
- your hamon is chemically etched too, no differentially hardened
- your Fuchi is too big (tsuka too small)
- no hishigami under the ito
- no crossing tsuka-maki

Sorry to say it but keep it on the wall but don't use it for cutting unless you had it examined by an experienced sword user.

----------


## Jeffrey Ching

The biggest issue of these chinese manufacturers is (95% of them) have absolutely no clue on what they are doing. Measurements, shape etc, it's just not right.

I've handled a couple of differentially hardened 1095 blades from china. They cut pretty well but don't expect any balance. They're way too heavy and the shape has absolutely nothing to do with a Japanese katana. About the folding: don't go there. Especially not steels with different carbon content.
In the lower segment (1050/1060) I've actually haven't seen a decent sword. Non-straight and wobbly, bad polish even worse koshirae.

Ryansword buys separate parts from different suppliers and assemble them into a sword. This means: even when it doesn't fit, they'll make it fit. Results: tsuka cracks, non fitting koiguchi, bad tsuka-maki, loose (or glued) tsuba, fuchi / kashira etc...

In case of your sword:
- its way too heavy  :Smilie:  I can smell its probably around 1100-1200 grams
- Folding 1050 and 1060 with acid enchanced 'hada' (folding lines)
- 1050 and 1060 require a different hardening process (different steel). Folding them and quenching them together will weaken at least one of the steels. Not a good thing.
- your hamon is chemically etched too, no differentially hardened
- your Fuchi is too big (tsuka too small)
- no hishigami under the ito
- no crossing tsuka-maki

Sorry to say it but keep it on the wall but don't use it for cutting unless you had it examined by an experienced sword user.

----------


## michael wilson

I am sorry about the sword but please dont let it put you off swords in general  - I too have also lost a lot of money on bad swords when I first started ,  its a learning curve my friend .

 - Ive just read the testemonials on the ryan sword site  - they are enough to scare anybody off buying them  - I doubt you would see such gushing praise or hokey cornball back slapping even if he was handing out original Masamune blades free with every SLO .

:-(

----------


## Jason Braun

Thanks everybody for the opinions, advices and information. I´m feeling like a fool right now. The good side is that I´ve learned my lesson. Too bad it was a expensive one. 

But next time I´ll do as you say. I´ll research first, and buy later. 

Anyway, at least I have a nice wallhanger (but I´m still having kind of ripoff feeling - it sucks). 

Thanks again...

----------


## D. Roan

Sorry Jason, I didn't mean to come across so harshly.  You will find plenty of info here on a good place to start around the $500 level when you are ready.  Good luck and take care

----------


## michael wilson

We've all been there my friend , I was on my 3rd bad sword before I discovered SFI  - and I have never made a bad purchase since  :Smilie:  

hope you stick around here , its a bit quieter these days but its still by far the best place online to learn about swords and meet like minded folk .


Mick

----------


## k.moralee

I got quite lucky. I found this place just after I had bought my 1st  sword. Was in the whole newby thing for a while thinking cheness were the future as I was taken by what some reviews were saying but after a while you pick your way through and disseminate the info and see what is the better choice based on some pretty good feedback on here. I currently have a Hanwei Bushido, an Oni Forge shinobi that is being customised (from a guy here) and a custom tanto from another smith here, bought off a forumite here, all under $500, all of them from here apart from my 1st sword.... It really is,as Mick the gent said, an excellent resource for the beginner.

Do not be put off by sharks, hope you stick around also  :Big Grin: 
Kris

----------


## Jeffrey Ching

It's not all bad. Personally I still have an ebay quality 1095 lying around whenever I want to try out certain difficult cuts. No chance of damaging my good swords. The biggest problem that you can't see from the ouside is whether the hardening has been successful. Important is to double check whether the tsuka, nakago and mekugi are ok.

good luck and stay safe.

----------


## Daniel Quinn

I have a Ryan sword also and i talk to Ryan Cheng regularly i consider him a friend, his swords are high quality products at great prices. 
When i recieved my first sword from him i did not no what to expect but i can say with absolute honesty that his swords are fantastic and i will always purchase from Ryan Cheng from now on. 
The sword you have shown looks georgous btw.  :Smilie: . but when you buy a Katana or any kind of sword always test and check its capabilities to make sure you dont damage the sword as its always a shame when a great sword is wasted. Believe me you can trust a Ryan Sword for quality and craftsmanship 
Dan  :Smilie:

----------


## Rubem Bastos

> its always a shame when a great sword is wasted.


No. It´s a shame when steel is wasted. Or money.

----------


## Allen Win

> - 1050 and 1060 require a different hardening process (different steel). Folding them and quenching them together will weaken at least one of the steels. Not a good thing.


Jeffrey, this isn't true. By the time these things are heat treated, the carbon content is pretty homogenized. Regardless, people have been combining different metals into pattern welded blades for a very long time. 1050 and 1060 are practically identical compared to 1095 and nickle or some other high contrast combination. Your other points appear to be pretty spot on, though

----------


## Andrew G.

Daniel Quinn: Your experience is counter the norm, and calls your standards into question.  But I am not trying to start a flame war here.  Congratulations on getting a good one and I hope you enjoy it.  

I still advise against Ryan Swords for anything but display.  And even then, I don't recommend them at their price point.  They have some catching up to do before I would consider them.  

Brandon Sword, on the other hand, has some decently nice blades, and do fantastic custom work.

----------


## Glen C.

Hi guys,

A couple of posts have been removed. Discussion and debate are fine but keep true civility in mind.

Don't jump on a person when entering this board for the first time and realize there is always going to be room for all to learn as they go on.

Respectfully

Glen

----------


## Andrew G.

Yes, Glen.  Thank you for the reminder.  Sometimes it takes a different context.

----------


## Daniel Quinn

[QUOTE=Andrew G.;1107939]Daniel Quinn: Your experience is counter the norm, and calls your standards into question.  

My Experience with Ryan sword is excellent and i recomend others to try his procucts as they are of very good quality, but if they do not wish to that is fine. i only ask that they not banter him or his swords constantly as that is not fair if they dont own one.  :Smilie:

----------


## Rubem Bastos

Daniel,

I have reasons to believe you are indeed conected to Ryan Sword. You think it´s not fair for someone who doesnt own a ryan sword to put it down.
But you think it´s fair to post you had excellent experiences with that brand without pictures or details of it.

So please, write a review of your sword. Make all of us sure you are not advertising the brand in a shady way. I´d be more than happy to be sure of that.

Sincerely,

Rubem

----------


## Daniel Quinn

[QUOTE=Rubem Bastos;1108162]Daniel,

I have reasons to believe you are indeed conected to Ryan Sword.

I am connected to Ryan Sword i am a satisfied customer and when i purchase my next sword from him i will gladly post a review to satisfy you and others who believe his swords are bad. 
Faithfully Daniel  :Smilie:

----------


## Daniel Quinn

[QUOTE=Rubem Bastos;1108162]

Daniel,
I have reasons to believe you are indeed conected to Ryan Sword. 

Rubem, 
 i am connected to Ryan Sword i am a satisfied costomer and when i purchase my next sword from him i will gladly review it to show evey one that Ryans Swords are very good quality.

Faithfuly Daniel  :Smilie:

----------


## Glen C.

HI Daniel,

One real truth is that a good many won't bother to replying to what is offered up as some holy grail. The reason for that is that the product is no better than a good many sources of the low end market. Those that have actually taken some time to learn the differences between pretty and faults will tend to look elsewhere than Ryan Sword.

Myself? I am just someone that is supposed to read these threads and somehow keep the peace.

There is a term that has come to be derogative to others on the board and I'm afraid that others may tag you with the term fanboy. If you have offered up comparison with nothing but that which excites you, the tag will probably stick and why others may respond in the negative (already noted). What can you do to change their opinion? Offer more than just excitement to show a product's worth. In this case, some simple pictures have pretty much already classified it as the junk side of good. It is just another source offering sub par materials and craftsmanship. Some may readily embrace such goods but it just won't appeal to many down the road of experience.

Crordially

Glen

----------


## Daniel Quinn

Thanks for the infomation Glen but i will still trust Ryan Sword.   :Smilie:

----------


## michael wilson

> Thanks for the infomation Glen but i will still trust Ryan Sword.


Yes ? well good luck with your sword Daniel , please dont feel put off by our opinions , I assure you we dont throw them around lightly as most of us have been that starry eyed sword dealer patron - and a lot of us still have the emotional scars to prove it LOL.

'your mileage may vary' I think is one of Glen C's excellent quotes  :Wink:

----------


## G. Turner

I`d personally like to know a little more about Brandon Sword online, how is the quality and such of their products, can anyone vouch for them?

----------


## Michael G.

Andrew G said : "Brandon Sword, on the other hand, has some decently nice blades, and do fantastic custom work". 

I came across this thread while browsing the forums after posting a question about WKC swords (general opinion: don't touch 'em. OK, the last posting was some time ago, but I've just visited the current versions of both the Brandon Sword and Ryan sites, and there seems to be a helluva lot of similarities - not just between the swords, but even down to the "demo vids" and promotional talk. So what's the real difference? They are only sales outlets, after all. Aren't they just sourcing from the same forge?

I'm a novice sword collector / user, and what worries me more than somewhat is that anytime somebody asks a question about a sword supplier, just about every opinion is negative, and (as in the above thread) each contributor then praises "his" favorite sword supplier (and a little research will reveal that this supplier has also got its detractors).

I'm coming round to the opinion that if I want a "good" sword that won't be a disappointment somewhere along the line, the only solution is to take out a massive bank loan and commission a gendaito from a reputable smith in Japan...

----------


## J MacDonald

> I'm coming round to the opinion that if I want a "good" sword that won't be a disappointment somewhere along the line, the only solution is to take out a massive bank loan and commission a gendaito from a reputable smith in Japan...


I guess I don't see it that way Michael. Part of what you are reading is experienced members trying to set expectations.

I think there are some good swords out there, each with their strengths and weaknesses, and some that to appeal to some people but not others for specific reasons. Then there are just plain bad swords like Ryan sword. 

In general Hanwei/Paul Chen, Dynasty Forge and the other Fred Chen swords, Kaneie, Kris Cutlery are considered to make reliable swords with good value (and there's more out there). The first three offer a range of products in different price ranges. The main point is that these are reputable brands which are know to be safely constructed.  

I have my preference for one over the others for my own reasons as do others and at some point in the future you will probably too.

----------

